# Driver side cam adjuster seals are finally done



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

So I finally got around to doing the driver side valve cover gaskets and cam adjuster seal and gasket.
I had done the passenger side a few month ago. I had oil in the spark plug wells and seepage around the adjusters and bottom edge of valve cover.
Access to the passenger side VC was much easier. I just removed the coolant reservoir (swung to the front/side) and unclipped some wires, disconnected the breather piping, removed the spark wires and disconnected the injectors (to make more room for the harness to move out of the way).
The cover separated a lot easier than on the passenger side but I had some trouble pulling it up straight to clear the studs. It did not want to come up more than 1/8 of an inch on the top front corner. I eventually inserted some shims on the other side and it eventually cleared.
The valve cover gaskets themselves came off pretty easy as (again much easier than on the other side). There was not too much grime/old sealant left either and everything cleaned up nicely.
I did have a whole lot of trouble with the cam adjuster though. I installed the compressor tool and wound it down. Unfortunately the chain didn't get any slack though. It actually seemed that it was getting tighter. At this point I was getting a little worried. After some thinking and tinkering with it I determined that the chain was getting looser on the bottom. I figured that the cams must have stopped in an unfortunate position and that if I turned them a bit I could bring the slack to the top. Since I didn't have the hugh socket to manually turn the crankshaft I cleared off all my tools from the engine and secured every hose and wire that was hanging around. I also removed the compressor tool from the tensioner, unplugged the other bank's spark wires and got in the driver seat. I bumped the starter for a fraction of a second just enough to get some motion. Luckily nothing fell into the open head and the chain showed a lot of slack (the adjuster was still compressed (didn't crank enough for oil pressure to build).
Now I was able to reinstall the compressor tool and unbolt the tensioner.
Unfortunately the timing belt cover is in the way of the tensioner and prevents it from being lifted out more than a hair on the lower end. I ended up loosening some of the bolts that hold the back of the timing belt cover (first undid the clipped on front cover) which did give me a bit more room but it was still very tight (and I don't think you can take the back of the cover off any more without taking the belt off). The top of the adjuster lifted off about a quarter inch which was enough to get the old gasket and half moon seal out and the new ones in. The metal gasket was a little difficult to get in place but eventually fit. Of course I cleaned off whatever dirt and grime I could get to.
After that it was pretty simple to put everything back together. Of course I forgot to plug the headlight back in that I had unplugged to get more room for the wrench I used to loosen the bolts on the timing belt cover but I fixed it on the way.
So, bottom line: When the tensioner doesn't give any slack in the chain when compressed you need to turn the cam shafts a little (either the brave way or manually )

After a 10 mile test drive I didn't see any oil leaking so hopefully everything is well.


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

Good job. I'm planning to do both cam adjuster seals in my '00 V6 4-motion as well as the valve cover gaskets, cam seals, PCV, etc...... Hopefully that will cure my oil leak issues.


----------



## Jeffus13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just finished the passenger side... not too horrible, although i doubted the ability to get the new half moon and tensioner seal into position in a trustworthly manner.... seems to have went back into position easily enough... 

Driver side later this evening or tomorrow morning...


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeffus13 said:


> Just finished the passenger side... not too horrible, although i doubted the ability to get the new half moon and tensioner seal into position in a trustworthly manner.... seems to have went back into position easily enough...


Did you have to take the timing belt off? Do you have a link to a step by step?


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

rayj said:


> Did you have to take the timing belt off? Do you have a link to a step by step?


I have the same problem, its leaking so bad I see smoke when idling.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

Mr.BBS said:


> I have the same problem, its leaking so bad I see smoke when idling.


If you like working on cars, the PCV system is challenging but doable, and you have to do it before attacking the cam tensioner seals. I just can't decide on doing them myself or not. I think the vcg is doable though. might as well do that as well if attacking the cam tens seals


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

rayj said:


> If you like working on cars, the PCV system is challenging but doable, and you have to do it before attacking the cam tensioner seals. I just can't decide on doing them myself or not. I think the vcg is doable though. might as well do that as well if attacking the cam tens seals


Thanks pal, I enjoy working on them. I think I'll start with the PCV system, then vcg and ct seals after that. The car is so enjoyable except for this terrible leaking and smoking.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

:thumbup: It is enjoyable. Much better than my 98 Camry:facepalm: That was a boat when i got it and went downhill ffrom there. Reliable though,

I did my PCV 2 years ago and that alone fixed the smell until just recently. I'm going to look into it again in hopes of tiding it over a year when i take it over from my wife. Then i can take it apart and work on it at my leisure. Nervous about working on that thing. So many blind spots, i can't get my hand into. I did finally figure out that lining the bottom of the engine bay with newspaper will save parts from falling down into a black hole.


----------

